# Bank & Stock Broking Licences in Indo China



## richasia (Jun 6, 2011)

We are a business consultancy based in Singapore.

We are looking for serious partners/collaborators to own and operate retail banking and stock broking business in Indo China. Experienced ex senior bankers and stock broking firms directors are perfect match for our company. 

Write to us so that we can forward you a brief proposal.

Thanks!


----------

